
The Stone Reader – Modern Philosophy in 133 Arguments - pavornyoh
http://www.thestonereader.com
======
nickpsecurity
Sounds cool. Also sounds like most marketing pieces. So, anybody read it that
can give us a quick review of whether it's worth the money?

~~~
blainesch
The book has negative reviews on Goodreads and no reviews on amazon.

~~~
pavornyoh
I only saw 2 reviews on Goodreads and I don't think that is enough to help one
make an informed decision about it. I just bought the Audible version and will
listen to see if I agree/disagree with the reviews posted.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Look forward to hearing what you think of it. :)

~~~
jonsen
Also the Kindle sample is long enough (which unfornunately is not always the
case) to give you a reasonable impression.

